# Rubber baits???????



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone do the rubber baits/ creatures? 

I have heard rumors that Parmabass , Cedar 1 and maybe Johnboy do them.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I do, anything special you're looking for? I pour my own Senkos. 2 piece molds are the only way to go IMO. They are a bit more money, but definately worth it, especially if you want to pour a creature bait with all those legs and arms they have. Check out www.bobstackleshack.com for the molds, he makes the best money can buy. And check out www.Lurecraft.com for all the supplies, I've tried a few different plastics and they have the best IMO. And www.tackleunderground.com is like a OGF for luremakers, if you haven't been there yet definately check it out!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

What are you up to now, Tigger???!!!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

My sister and brother-in-law own/operate Lurecraft Industries/Poor Boy's Baits here in Lagrange. I agree it is the best in soft plastics, and Shawn also makes custom silicone molds if you need them. I dabble in lead and soft plastics occasionally myself. Call 1-800-925-9088 and they'll send you a free catalog. Tell 'em Brian (me) sent ya and they may send some samples along too if you ask.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Will they do custom work or do they have only certain templates they make plastic stuff from?


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah vin, good question, as i have a frog proto that would be killer made out of rubber!!!!!!!!!!

Etch


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Shawn makes custom molds along with the stock molds you see in the catalog. Give him a call and see what he can do with your frog, or other ideas you might have.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

vc1111 said:


> What are you up to now, Tigger???!!!



LOL I was thinking there some other type of luremaking crafts that people are doing. I remember in the past about people making and pouring their own plastics. Just generating some interest!  

You never know????????? I may put some plastic tails on the baits.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

It can get very addicting pouring plastics. In fact when I first started doing it I made so many in the first few months, I haven't had to make any Senkos for the past two seasons. 1 gallon of plastic will make about 1000 or so 5" Senkos, and I went through almost 3 gallons!! It's pretty fun coming up with your own colors that work that you can't buy in stores. And when you think about the money you save by pouring your own it's pretty crazy. You figure a pack of ten of Yamamoto brand Senkos will run you $6.00, and a gallon of plastic and a good 2 piece aluminum mold will run you around $100 in the long run you save ALOT of money if you use Senkos like I do. I'd use 20+/day during a Bass Tournament, not to mention all the relaxing fishing trips. HEre's a few pic I have in my gallery of my "factory" in the basement.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> It can get very addicting pouring plastics. In fact when I first started doing it I made so many in the first few months, I haven't had to make any Senkos for the past two seasons. 1 gallon of plastic will make about 1000 or so 5" Senkos, and I went through almost 3 gallons!! It's pretty fun coming up with your own colors that work that you can't buy in stores. And when you think about the money you save by pouring your own it's pretty crazy. You figure a pack of ten of Yamamoto brand Senkos will run you $6.00, and a gallon of plastic and a good 2 piece aluminum mold will run you around $100 in the long run you save ALOT of money if you use Senkos like I do. I'd use 20+/day during a Bass Tournament, not to mention all the relaxing fishing trips. HEre's a few pic I have in my gallery of my "factory" in the basement.


PB

Couple of questions: Do you have 3" senko molds and if you do do you offer any of them for sale?? I get them pretty cheap in bulk at barlow tackle but would rather the sales go to an ogf guy.

thanks


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

No, Only 4" and 5". I have a 3" plastic mold, but they look pretty bad.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey John! Haven't seen you in a while. Jim said you've been busy. I haven't pour in a few months but I'm going to start again soon. I'm out of everything that worked on our local bass. If there is anything I can help you with let me know.


----------

